# Firste Timers



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi folks

Have toured extensively for a number of years. However, have reached a certain age, and decided to disappear till just before Xmas, and sample this long term game.

Heading for Spain. Never been away this long before, so apprehensive.

Booked Brittany Ferries journey Portsmouth to Santander and back.

Arriving Santander ca 1800hrs, so has anyone any recommendations of an overnight stop close by??

Will make my own way next day.

Any advice appreciated.

Rgsd

Phil


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

philmccann said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Have toured extensively for a number of years. However, have reached a certain age, and decided to disappear till just before Xmas, and sample this long term game.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

I can't advise, as we haven't done it.............yet, but I do envy you.

Good luck with the trip, and stay safe.

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try this website to find a stopover

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/areas.html


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If you have a TomTom put in the latest European campsites and Aires then search for them before leaving home and check with Google maps to see if they are best placed for your needs.
Alan


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*First Timers*

Hi Phil
There is an aire at Lierganes about 30 min 25Km from Santander stayed there myself its on the towns station car park got all the facilities at the top end of the car park have a look here. Lovely little town ...the station is a dead end line so no passing trains in the night.
Dont let the picture of all the vans there put you off this was taken on some sort of rally or the opening of the aire a few years ago.
Our pic below is probably a more normal situation.
Brian

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=2


----------

